# Monedas compradas en Lamas Bolaño



## eldemoniorojo (16 Jun 2010)

Hola,

Tengo compradas unas cuentas monedas de oro y plata en Lamas Bolaño, hará como unos 12 años. Cuando las compré no entendía mucho, y ahora tampoco si soy sincero jaja. He oido que es un sitio quizás caro, ¿es así? ¿Sería posible venderlas actualmente ganando respecto al precio que las compré?

http://www.taxfreegold.co.uk/1998kiribatisamoa2x50tala.html





Me costó unos 360 euros.

http://www.colonialacres.com/***-bin/dispitem*****?item=1998_100gold





Specifications:
Face Value: $100
Mintage: 11,220
Composition: 58.33% gold, 41.67% silver
Weight (g): 13.338
Diameter(mm): 27.00
Edge: Lettered
Finish: Proof

270 euros

Gracias


----------



## eldemoniorojo (16 Jun 2010)

http://www.taxfreegold.co.uk/images...ld.co.uk/canadian350dollars99999puregold.html





Specifications
Denomination	Diameter	Weight	Alloy	Gold Content
350 Dollars	34	38.0500	.99999	1.2233


1200 euros


----------



## puntodecontrol (16 Jun 2010)

eldemoniorojo dijo:


> http://www.taxfreegold.co.uk/images...ld.co.uk/canadian350dollars99999puregold.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si esta la has comprado hace 12 años por 1200 €, te han estafado de lo lindo...

las otras estan tb HIPER INFLADAS de precio para tener 12 años...

Anque quizas valgan mas por "numi" que por oro....


----------



## femstore (16 Jun 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> si esta la has comprado hace 12 años por 1200 €, te han estafado de lo lindo...
> 
> las otras estan tb HIPER INFLADAS de precio para tener 12 años...
> 
> Anque quizas valgan mas por "numi" que por oro....



valor numis nulo...

Bolaño es de "la vieja escuela"
compro a 1 y vendo por 10


----------



## Enrico Zola (16 Jun 2010)

Hombre los 50 pesos mexicanos tienen 37.5 gramos y 1.20 onzas y ahora mismo te los compran en belgica Gold Rates

a eso 1200 euros. Su moneda tiene un pelin mas de oro.

Hace 12 años tal y como estaba la onza en esa epoca pues tendrias que haber pagado sobre los 300 dolares mas o menos.







X


----------



## eldemoniorojo (16 Jun 2010)

Gracias por los comentarios.

Menudo negocio tengo. ¿Lo mejor es venderlas en ebay?


----------



## femstore (16 Jun 2010)

eldemoniorojo dijo:


> Gracias por los comentarios.
> 
> Menudo negocio tengo. ¿Lo mejor es venderlas en ebay?



Podrías ver cuánto te paga ahora Bolaño por ellas, para hacerle ver lo buen comerciante que es.

Fuera de eso, creo que la mejor opción es todocolección, que no te cobran si no vendes. En ebay puedes probar pero si no se vende es tontería que sigas pagando publicación de anuncios.


----------



## eldemoniorojo (16 Jun 2010)

Puse el enlace mal de la moneda que me costó 1200 euros
Es una Canadian 350 Dollars de 1999

Canadian $350 99999 Gold Coins


----------



## eldemoniorojo (16 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Podrías ver cuánto te paga ahora Bolaño por ellas, para hacerle ver lo buen comerciante que es.



Les he escrito, según respondan así actuaré. Como sea verdad lo del sobrecoste de 4 veces su valor van a ver mi opinión de los hechos hasta en la sopa, sin faltar a la verdad. Sólo con datos reales de precio que me costó, y lo que ellos me digan u omitan (si no me responden).


----------



## femstore (16 Jun 2010)

eldemoniorojo dijo:


> Les he escrito, según respondan así actuaré. Como sea verdad lo del sobrecoste de 4 veces su valor van a ver mi opinión de los hechos hasta en la sopa, sin faltar a la verdad. Sólo con datos reales de precio que me costó, y lo que ellos me digan u omitan (si no me responden).



La mayoría de numis "old school" son asi.
Cobran 4 veces lo que deben, y cuando lo quieres vender no te dan ni 1/3 de lo que te cobraron.

Vamos...con las ganas que tengo yo de comprar monedas que vendí hace 5/6 años ...casi al doble de lo que las vendí..y nadie me las trae :´(


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Jun 2010)

eldemoniorojo dijo:


> Les he escrito, según respondan así actuaré. Como sea verdad lo del sobrecoste de 4 veces su valor van a ver mi opinión de los hechos hasta en la sopa, sin faltar a la verdad. Sólo con datos reales de precio que me costó, y lo que ellos me digan u omitan (si no me responden).



Diles que un foro con 100.000 usuarios está a la espera de noticias :XX:


----------



## TorNO (16 Jun 2010)

Lo que yo aún no me explico es como puediste pagar 200.000 pesetas de las de 1998 por una moneda, más lo que gastastes en el resto de monedas, sin informarte antes y ahi,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, a lo loco. ::::::

Nota: ¡¡OJO!!, que lo digo sin mala intención.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Jun 2010)

TorNO dijo:


> Lo que yo aún no me explico es como puediste pagar 200.000 pesetas de las de 1998 por una moneda, más lo que gastastes en el resto de monedas, sin informarte antes y ahi,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, a lo loco. ::::::
> 
> Nota: ¡¡OJO!!, que lo digo sin mala intención.



¿No está clara la razón? En el 98 no existía el foro!


----------



## Aferro (16 Jun 2010)

La verdad es que tengo ganas de leer la respuesta.


Saludos.


----------



## eldemoniorojo (16 Jun 2010)

Pues básicamente las compré después de un dinero (un pelotazo con un chicharro) que gané en bolsa, y tras pensar en tener una parte de los beneficios en algo seguro a largo plazo opté por las monedas.

Está claro que por ignorancia las compré, es obvio, pero en aquellos años como han dicho no existía Internet, y las fuentes de información eran muy excasas. Añadimos que tenía unos 22 años, aunque esa no es la razón. Otros compraron por aquella época sellos, y recuerdo oír en Intereconomia Radio todos los días publicidad de Maderas Nobles, un rendimiento seguro, y mirad como ha acabado, y lo de Terra que desde que salió el primer día a cotizar y las vendí de las que me dieron en la OPV, vi mi primera burbuja en vivo.

A Lamas Bolaños los conocí a través de la publicidad en un periódico de prensa, quizás expansión. Me llamó la atención y algo de seguridad que vendía las colecciones de la FNMT y aunque contaban que eran intermediarios, el sobrecoste no fuera abusivo.

Es el problema de aquellos años, que no te podías informar de muchas cosas. Recuerdo que el año que gané dinero en bolsa pagué un montón en impuestos. Intenté con desgravaciones reducir la cantidad lo máximo posible. Es verdad, que se podía saber cuáles eran esas formas de desgravar, pero intenté crear un plan de pensiones, y como no trabajaba me dijeron que era imposible poder contratarlo/desgravarlo. Aun me acuerdo quien si me atendió no tenía ni idea.

En monedas me gasté como 6000 euros en total. Sí, un pardillo desplumado.

Por circunstancias de la vida las dejé olvidadas. Aunque de economía puedo tener un equilibrio de pensamiento racional de lo que está pasando en España años antes de la crisis, y no haber caído en el timo de los pisos ( A finales de 2006 miré en comprarme piso, y en 3 horas decidí que a esto le quedaban meses para que explotara la burbuja), en numismática sigo siendo un ignorante. Ahora al leer el foro, pensé en liberarme de estas monedas, y es cuando me encuentro la sorpresa.


----------



## eldemoniorojo (18 Jun 2010)

Esto me han respondido:

Primero de todo, deseamos aclararle que los precios de las nuevas monedas, no los ponemos nosotros, los pone cada casa de la moneda y como distribuidores lógicamente debemos regirnos por lo que ellos nos indican.



Por ejemplo: Ahora FNMT de España, va a sacar las nuevas monedas dedicadas a Goya, entre las cuales hay una pieza de oro, que aunque no tiene exactamente la misma pureza que la que usted indica, pesando 27 gr. Su precio será de 1150,- Euros de salida.



No es lo mismo comprar oro a peso que una moneda, esta última tiene condicionantes de número de acuñación y demás, que hace que su precio posteriormente vaya teniendo incrementos, independientemente de la cotización del oro, por ello en los casos que el metal ha bajado, no ha repercutido en ellas.



En cuanto al comentario que ha oído del “coleccionista”, discrepamos mucho de que lo sea, pues si lo fuera todo esto lo conoce y en ningún caso podía haberle costado menos y por supuesto ni la mitad.



Esperamos habérselo podido aclarar.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (18 Jun 2010)

Lamas Bolaño...
Encima se ponen chulos. Hagámosle una ofensiva desde el foro, un poquito de publicidad negativa, que la gente sepa que ahí te engañan. 

No son los únicos que lo hacen, pero por alguno hay que empezar.

Por lo demás, hay que decir que también conozco a muchos numis honrados.


----------



## Vilcore (18 Jun 2010)

Entiendo entonces que no te las recompran no?


----------



## bentox (18 Jun 2010)

Vilcore dijo:


> Entiendo entonces que no te las recompran no?



Seguro que por menos de lo que pago se lo recompran....

Vaya cara que tienen....Aunque sintiendolo por el usuario que la compró....Creo que el problema viene más por haberla comprado a ese precio....

Bueno con la subida que esta pegando el oro al final le sacará beneficio....Pero vamos menudo overspot que pagó en su día...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Jun 2010)

eldemoniorojo dijo:


> Esto me han respondido:
> 
> Primero de todo, deseamos aclararle que los precios de las nuevas monedas, no los ponemos nosotros, los pone cada casa de la moneda y como distribuidores lógicamente debemos regirnos por lo que ellos nos indican.
> 
> ...




¿Cual era tu mensaje? (si se puede saber) ¿Las monedas de Gaudi que menciona son las que acaba de subir la FNMT?


Sí, puedo confirmar que hay numis honestos, muy honestos. Es mejor no generalizar. Pero los hay, bastante, que no lo son. Que trabajan con unos márgenes de usureros. Aún no se han enterado que existe internet. Los que empiezan a enterarse están acojonados y no saben cómo cambiar su forma de operar.


----------



## femstore (18 Jun 2010)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Lamas Bolaño...
> Encima se ponen chulos. Hagámosle una ofensiva desde el foro, un poquito de publicidad negativa, que la gente sepa que ahí te engañan.
> 
> No son los únicos que lo hacen, pero por alguno hay que empezar.
> ...




Publicidad negativa? se la acaban de hacer ellos solitos.

Y distribuidores oficiales..
lo son sólo de la FNMT y de la Perth...

Y os digo que a partir de unos meses de la Perth van a estar fuera


----------



## femstore (18 Jun 2010)

Vilcore dijo:


> Entiendo entonces que no te las recompran no?



No creo, le vendieron monedas que SIEMPRE se han vendido/comprado a spot y ponen la excusa de que son monedas de colección.


----------



## Eldenegro (18 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Publicidad negativa? se la acaban de hacer ellos solitos.
> 
> Y distribuidores oficiales..
> lo son sólo de la FNMT y de la Perth...
> ...



Fem.... como les quiten la Perth y te la lleves tu... avisa!!


----------



## femstore (19 Jun 2010)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Fem.... como les quiten la Perth y te la lleves tu... avisa!!



Es la condición que he puesto a la Perth...
Ellos ya se interesaron por mi, y a mi me interesan ellos pero con dos condiciones que no tienen pinta de cambiar:

- Lamas Bolaño..FUERA. Me da igual tener la exclusividad que no tenerla, pero si tengo "competencia", al menos que se molesten en introducir los productos en este país, en lugar de figurar sin hacer nada y vender con un sobre precio del 200% en las monedas.
- La perth mint ha jodido enormemente a grandes distribuidores...Los utilizó durante años para dar a conocer sus productos, y ahora les venden a ellos al mismo precio que ponen en su web...por tanto, a mi me venden por debajo un 20%-15% o paso....ya que necesito dar a inversores y grandes comerciantes un 10% por debajo del precio oficial, y al público al menos el precio oficial en la primera mano de monedas.

Si no..pues tampoco me importa porque puedo seguir consiguiendo las monedas a mejor precio que Lamas Bolaño las puede vender :XX:

Pero me jode que sea yo quien se curre la publicidad de esas monedas en este pais, y que la gente cuando mire en su web les manden a ellos que por no hacer no las tienen ni en la web.


----------



## Eldenegro (19 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Es la condición que he puesto a la Perth...
> Ellos ya se interesaron por mi, y a mi me interesan ellos pero con dos condiciones que no tienen pinta de cambiar:
> 
> - Lamas Bolaño..FUERA. Me da igual tener la exclusividad que no tenerla, pero si tengo "competencia", al menos que se molesten en introducir los productos en este país, en lugar de figurar sin hacer nada y vender con un sobre precio del 200% en las monedas.
> ...



Particularmente me ha interesado siempre bastante la Perth Mint, tienen un buen producto, pero pasar por Lamas Bolaño siempre me ha dado mucho reparo por razones obvias...

Oye, que si necesitas un club de fans para hacer presion me apunto!!

Ahora en serio, creo que si tuviese tu la distribucion, o alguien como tu, estoy convencido que el mercado potencial y real de esta Mint creceria enormemente. Aparte de que seguramente que en España seriamos bastante mas cultos, numismaticamente hablando


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Jun 2010)

eldemoniorojo dijo:


> Está claro que por ignorancia las compré, es obvio, pero en aquellos años como han dicho no existía Internet



En 1998 sí existía ya un Internet al alcance todos en España.

Yo me compré mi módem de InfoVía en un quiosco (¡!) en 1996. Te conectabas por cobre telefónico (inutilizando el teléfono, la conexión se cortaba si te telefoneaban) y era lentísimo, pero FUNCIONABA. 

Y aún sin Internet: Preguntar en muchos sitios antes de invertir 1200€ es de rigor.

Cometiste un error de exceso de confianza, eso es todo. Como todos lo hemos cometido.


----------



## femstore (19 Jun 2010)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Particularmente me ha interesado siempre bastante la Perth Mint, tienen un buen producto, pero pasar por Lamas Bolaño siempre me ha dado mucho reparo por razones obvias...
> 
> Oye, que si necesitas un club de fans para hacer presion me apunto!!
> 
> Ahora en serio, creo que si tuviese tu la distribucion, o alguien como tu, estoy convencido que el mercado potencial y real de esta Mint creceria enormemente. Aparte de que seguramente que en España seriamos bastante mas cultos, numismaticamente hablando



El problema de españa es que soy el único numis de menos de 30 años activo plenamente.
El resto son viejos y es otra historia, han vivido otra vida, y conocen el negocio de otra forma, siempre rodeada de engaños, estafas y cosas raras.

A los numis old school no les interesan productos nuevos por que hay internet. Como hay internet, pueden vender una moneda una vez a 500 euros y no más, porque su cliente verá que vale 100 en la red y no le comprará en la vida.

A ellos les interesa abusar y vivir "bien" gracias a pardillos en lugar de jugar con modestos % y mover la mercancía muy rápidamente...pese a que haya monedas que no me interese vender por menos del doble del precio de mercado, pero son cosas puntuales.

También les entiendo..yo hago pedidos de XXXXXXX euros a la semana, y les doy salida rápida en XXXXXXX + 5-20% . Ellos prefieren hacer pedidos de X, y ponerlos en venta en X+400%. 

Resumen= al final ganamos lo mismo..pero los clientes me los quedo yo por razones evidentes...o simplemente compran en ebay...que tampoco me importa. 
A mi me interesa que la gente conozca estos productos, no que me los compren todos a mi...muchos de los vendedores en Ebay a nivel internacional cogen productos salidos de mis manos, por tanto, no me importa en absoluto.

Además, siempre que un cliente por motivos diversos sufre problemas económicos, para mi estas monedas son tan líquidas como el oro por no decir más...como bien me dijo un forero por tlf el otro día....las cosas pasan de ser viejas a ser antiguas y ahi es donde adquieren su valor.
Una moneda que me compras hoy a un precio recomendado por mi, nunca valdrá menos.

Eso sí, no le compréis a Bolaño monedas a 300 y queráis que yo las compre por 330 :XX: que hay más de uno que los tiene "cuadraos"


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (19 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> El problema de españa es que soy el único numis de menos de 30 años activo plenamente.
> El resto son viejos y es otra historia, han vivido otra vida, y conocen el negocio de otra forma, siempre rodeada de engaños, estafas y cosas raras.
> 
> A los numis old school no les interesan productos nuevos por que hay internet. Como hay internet, pueden vender una moneda una vez a 500 euros y no más, porque su cliente verá que vale 100 en la red y no le comprará en la vida.
> ...



El que en la era de internet pretenda seguir viviendo gracias a la falta de información va listo...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (19 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> El problema de españa es que soy el único numis de menos de 30 años activo plenamente.
> El resto son viejos y es otra historia, han vivido otra vida, y conocen el negocio de otra forma, siempre rodeada de engaños, estafas y cosas raras.
> 
> A los numis old school no les interesan productos nuevos por que hay internet. Como hay internet, pueden vender una moneda una vez a 500 euros y no más, porque su cliente verá que vale 100 en la red y no le comprará en la vida.
> ...






Bastante de acuerdo con lo que dices, salvo lo subrayado. Es cierto que los numis "de siempre" se han quedado bastante desfasados con el advenimiento de internet y la diseminación de la información. Entiendo que "barras para casa" pero es falso que el mercado de monedas que manejas sea líquido, y mucho menos líquido como el del oro. La prueba de ello es que en otros posts te quejas que no encuentras quien te venda ciertas monedas. 

Hay que saber que la liquidez de un mercado se puede medir con los spreads de compra-venta y los márgenes de los comerciantes. Márgenes de más de un 10% indican iliquidez.

Dinos donde hay precios internacionales de tus monedas y donde hay lugares independientes donde comprarlas y venderlas, como para el oro:

Cours de l'or: lingots et pieces d'or (achat et vente)


Que el mercado esté controlado por pocos distribuidores oficiales garantiza la manipulación del mercado.


----------



## eldemoniorojo (19 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Cual era tu mensaje? (si se puede saber) ¿Las monedas de Gaudi que menciona son las que acaba de subir la FNMT?



El mensaje lo envié a través de su web, pero más o menos les comentaba que tenía sus monedas desde hace más de una década y que las quería vender, si ellos me las compraban o donde podría venderlas. Les comenté que me habían informado que el sobrecoste de compra era abusivo.

De las monedas de Gaudí no sé, como decía en otros mensajes no entiendo de monedas.



Vilcore dijo:


> Entiendo entonces que no te las recompran no?



Les pregunté, y han omitido responderme sobre esto, por lo que entiendo que el interés es nulo. Estoy decepcionado con ellos. Cuando pueda iré poniendo las monedas que compré en Lamas Bolaño con su precio, y veremos todos si ese precio era lógico.

Gracias


----------



## femstore (19 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Bastante de acuerdo con lo que dices, salvo lo subrayado. Entiendo que "barras para casa" pero es falso que el mercado de monedas que manejas sea líquido, y muchomenos líquido como el del oro. La prueba de ello es que en otros posts te quejas que no encuentras quien te venda ciertas monedas.



No mezcles bullion con esto.

ME acabas de dar la razón. 
No encuentro monedas, por tanto, si tu las tienes...yo te las compraba y seguramente tu pudieras poner el precio..liquidez inmediata.
Pero el oro..no lo puedes vender siempre que tú quieras, al precio que tú quieras (dentro de la lógica)



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Hay que saber que la liquidez de un mercado se puede medir con los spreads de compra-venta y los márgenes de los comerciantes. Márgenes de más de un 10% indican iliquidez.



Yo en estas monedas nunca he hablado de un margen de menos de ese % para recompras por mi parte. O para ventas a particulares. Si tuvieras una Tiffany comprada en 2004, a 90 euros, ahora estarías ganando 910 euros con su venta. Te parece poca liquidez?
Para ti como inversor es un buen pellizco, para mi comprartela en 1000 euros me parece un chollo increible.




Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Dinos donde hay precios internacionales de tus monedas y donde hay lugares independientes donde comprarlas y venderlas. Como para el oro:
> 
> Cours de l'or: lingots et pieces d'or (achat et vente)



Esto no es bullion...ten en cuenta que el mayor % de compradores son coleccionistas, por tanto, no necesitan esas páginas pues les da lo mismo a cuanto se recompren. Por otro lado, esas páginas existen, y yo a mis inversores se las ofrezco cada vez que quieran vender o comprarlas con mis precios de compra.

Cada cosa a su tiempo... es un mercado "nuevo" (40 años) y se va adaptando en la medida de lo posible.

Lugares independientes para compraR: cualquier mint, distribuidor oficial o comerciante tanto nacional o internacional.

Lugares independientes para venderlas: cualquier mint, distribuidor oficial, comerciantes o coleccionistas. Ebay también vale.

Ya lo dije por otro hilo, en cuanto renueve la web, en ella podrás ver los precios que vendo, y los precios a los que compro. Seguramente más de uno se aplicará el cuento.



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Que el mercado esté controlado por pocos distribuidores oficiales garantiza la manipulación del mercado.



Bueno, eso de "pocos"....deberías informarte más 

Sabes de sobra que eso no es asi.
No es necesario controlar ni manipular una moneda que tiene 999 piezas de tirada.

Aunque saliesen las 999 en ebay a 1 dolar de salida, y se pudiera garantizar que no hay autopujas, te aseguro que todas pasarían el precio de venta inicial...y que si tu comprases una, y la volvieras a poner en 1 dolar de salida, se vendería en más de lo que tu has pagado.

Yo mismo estoy comprando a traves de amigos en Ebay en 300 euros monedas que vendí hace 2 años y medio en 85 euros!!

Esto no es bullion, son productos exclusivos y se paga la exclusividad. No es necesario especular...puedes decir que en todo el mundo no hay más de 999 personas que quieran una de esas monedas?

Especulación es lo que se hace contínuamente con el bullion, pero esto no tiene ningún sentido especular sobre ello.

Cuando sale al mercado un producto de edición limitada, me da igual el producto que sea, una play station de hello kitty por ejemplo...el propio mercado se encarga de que ese producto suba de precio debido a su exclusividad, y no a la especulación del corte ingles y alcampo para venderlo.

Son monedas creadas para invertir y coleccionar, si hubiera especulación la inversión sería irreal (como el oro). Hay 500.000 coleccionistas...pero sólo 2500 monedas...las cuentas salen solas.


----------



## femstore (19 Jun 2010)

JODER
te plantan en la web el set de 12 monedas de 2 euros a 105





Cuando cualquier tienda alemana te lo vende entre 45 y 75.....

Así se te queda el ojo después de comprar..
vaya hostia te meten con el precio


----------



## Monsterspeculator (19 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> No mezcles bullion con esto.
> 
> ME acabas de dar la razón.
> No encuentro monedas, por tanto, si tu las tienes...yo te las compraba y seguramente tu pudieras poner el precio..liquidez inmediata.
> Pero el oro..no lo puedes vender siempre que tú quieras, al precio que tú quieras (dentro de la lógica)



Femstore, no entiendes lo que es "liquidez". Deberías aprender un poco de finanzas. Liquidez significa poder comprar y vender fácilmente algo con spread de compra-venta pequeña y volumen alto.

El oro lo puedes vender siempre que quieres al precio oficial menos una ligera comisión de menos de dos dígitos. Lo puedes comprar igual.

Si tú no consigues comprar ciertas monedas es porque no son líquidas. O estás pagando poco (ofreces 300 y la gente quiere 500), o no hay volumen. Las tiradas pequeñas se hacen precisamente para promover la especulación y un mercado ilíquido que reporta grandes beneficios a los profesionales (que pagan los clientes finales evidentemente).



femstore dijo:


> Yo en estas monedas nunca he hablado de un margen de menos de ese % para recompras por mi parte. O para ventas a particulares. Si tuvieras una Tiffany comprada en 2004, a 90 euros, ahora estarías ganando 910 euros con su venta. Te parece poca liquidez?
> Para ti como inversor es un buen pellizco, para mi comprartela en 1000 euros me parece un chollo increible.



Eso no es liquidez. Es plusvalia o beneficio. Lo confundes todo.



femstore dijo:


> Esto no es bullion...ten en cuenta que el mayor % de compradores son coleccionistas, por tanto, no necesitan esas páginas pues les da lo mismo a cuanto se recompren. Por otro lado, esas páginas existen, y yo a mis inversores se las ofrezco cada vez que quieran vender o comprarlas con mis precios de compra.



Pon links.



femstore dijo:


> Cada cosa a su tiempo... es un mercado "nuevo" (40 años) y se va adaptando en la medida de lo posible.
> 
> Lugares independientes para compraR: cualquier mint, distribuidor oficial o comerciante tanto nacional o internacional.



¿Entonces porque son necesarios los "distribuidores con exclusividad"? Tú lo has comentado con Lamas: Controlan el mercado en beneficio propio.



femstore dijo:


> Lugares independientes para venderlas: cualquier mint, distribuidor oficial, comerciantes o coleccionistas. Ebay también vale.



El problema es que al no haber un mercado internacional y transparente cada cual te ofrece lo que le da la gana.



femstore dijo:


> Ya lo dije por otro hilo, en cuanto renueve la web, en ella podrás ver los precios que vendo, y los precios a los que compro. Seguramente más de uno se aplicará el cuento.



No te estoy criticando a ti, sino el mercado en el que te mueves. Tú tendrás los márgenes que te permitan hacer negocio y me parece muy bien. No vas a trabajar gratis. Además ya has demostrado que tus márgenes son razonables, otra cosa es que cierto tipo de monedas que vendes tengan márgenes exorbitantes.




femstore dijo:


> Bueno, eso de "pocos"....deberías informarte más
> 
> Sabes de sobra que eso no es asi.
> No es necesario controlar ni manipular una moneda que tiene 999 piezas de tirada.
> ...



Veo que tampoco entiendes lo que es "especulación". El sentido literal significa "ver lejos". La palabra se ha deformado para referirse a "manipular el mercado".

El mercado está manipulado y es evidente. ¿POr qué tiradas de 900 si se venden tan bien? ¿Por qué no tiradas de 2000? (que también se venderían bien). Muy simple. Con tiradas pequeñas los que tienen el control de la ditribución ganan más. Con una tirada de 5000 en vez de 900 el precio se puede dividir por 10. Conlusión: Ganais (Mint+distribuidores) más con tiradas de 900.




femstore dijo:


> Especulación es lo que se hace contínuamente con el bullion, pero esto no tiene ningún sentido especular sobre ello.



Muy pocos particulares compran bullion para especular en el sentido peyorativo. Lo hacen como seguro financiero y está funcionando.



femstore dijo:


> Cuando sale al mercado un producto de edición limitada, me da igual el producto que sea, una play station de hello kitty por ejemplo...el propio mercado se encarga de que ese producto suba de precio debido a su exclusividad, y no a la especulación del corte ingles y alcampo para venderlo.



Claro, el mercado hace que suba de precio y tome precios irreales que no se corresponden con el bien vendido. Tú lo has dicho. La razón es la edición limitada. No el producto en sí.



femstore dijo:


> Son monedas creadas para invertir y coleccionar, si hubiera especulación la inversión sería irreal (como el oro). Hay 500.000 coleccionistas...pero sólo 2500 monedas...las cuentas salen solas.



Gracias por dejarlo tan claro. Hay 500.000 coleccionistas pero sólo producen 2500 monedas...curioso, curioso,...Si hiciesen lo mismo con las patatas lo llamaríamos especulación y manipulación del mercado ¿no? el Kg de patatas se pondría a precio de oro.

Explícanos eso que la "inversión en oro es irreal" (para la plata me imagino que será lo mismo) y las monedas-sellos que tu vendes no. No entiendo lo que dices.


----------



## femstore (19 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Femstore, no entiendes lo que es "liquidez". Deberías aprender un poco de finanzas. Liquidez significa poder comprar y vender fácilmente algo con spread de compra-venta pequeña y volumen alto.



Entonces eres tú el que no entiende el mercado del que hablo. 



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> El oro lo puedes vender siempre que quieres al precio oficial menos una ligera comisión de menos de dos dígitos. Lo puedes comprar igual.



Si tu compras hoy, no puedes garantizar que el mes que viene valga un % más. 



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Si tú no consigues comprar ciertas monedas es porque no son líquidas. O estás pagando poco (ofreces 300 y la gente quiere 500), o no hay volumen.



Veo que el error sigue de tu parte. Sigues sin entender esto. Si no consigo ciertas monedas es porque NO HAY en mercado. NO HACE FALTA ESPECULAR pues el mercado pone su propio precio.




Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Eso no es liquidez. Es plusvalia o beneficio. Lo confundes todo.





Tú has definido liquidez y yo te he puesto lo que has definido con mi ejemplo. Quieres confundir al lector.



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Pon links.



Búscalos tu. Esa información la tienen mis inversores, que son los que me importan monster. A tí realmente te da igual si hay o deja de haber esas páginas, porque es un mercado que nunca querrás tocar. Entonces veo innecesario darte esa información. Puedes esperar a mi web nueva y ahi lo verás 



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Entonces porque son necesarios los "distribuidores con exclusividad"? Tú lo has comentado con Lamas: Controlan el mercado en beneficio propio.



Yo no he hablado en ningun momento de "distribuidores con exclusividad".
He hablado de distribuidores oficiales. Presimante si quiero entrar en Perth Mint es para acabar con lo que hace Lamas Bolaño, que eso sí es especulación, y como bien sabes, nada que ver con lo mio. 
El distribuidor tiene una función muy simple...expandir su producto. A mi me da igual que nadie me compre a mi, siempre y cuando el producto se conozca, la gente te busca.





Monsterspeculator dijo:


> El problema es que al no haber un mercado internacional y transparente cada cual te ofrece lo que le da la gana.



Lo hay, mucho más que el del oro, y menos especulado. Tú compras una moneda y tú sabes lo que vale en el mercado, y sabes lo que valdrá en un futuro: más de lo que has pagado. Con el oro no.





Monsterspeculator dijo:


> No te estoy criticando a ti, sino el mercado en el que te mueves. Tú tendrás los márgenes que te permitan hacer negocio y me parece muy bien. No vas a trabajar gratis. Además ya has demostrado que tus márgenes son razonables, otra cosa es que cierto tipo de monedas que vendes tengan márgenes exorbitantes.



No puedes criticar el mercado en el que me muevo, por que lo desconoces.
Los márgenes de las monedas, no los pongo yo, lo ponen los clientes. Yo compro una moneda cuando sale, y pongo mi % como tú en bullion. El resto es cosa de mercado y eso no está manipulado por nadie.




Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Veo que tampoco entiendes lo que es "especulación". El sentido literal significa "ver lejos". La palabra se ha deformado para referirse a "manipular el mercado".



:abajo:



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> El mercado está manipulado y es evidente. ¿POr qué tiradas de 900 si se venden tan bien? ¿Por qué no tiradas de 2000? (que también se venderían bien). Muy simple. Con tiradas pequeñas los que tienen el control de la ditribución ganan más. Con una tirada de 5000 en vez de 900 el precio se puede dividir por 10. Conlusión: Ganais (Mint+distribuidores) más con tiradas de 900.



Pues por que hablamos de EXCLUSIVIDAD. Una moneda con tirada de 999 piezas es más exclusiva que una tirada de 2500 piezas, y por tanto su REVALORIZACIÓN será mayor.
Tanto si una moneda tiene tirada 10, como 500, como 20000, la mint y el distribuidor ganan lo mismo. NOSOTROS VENDEMOS A PRECIO INICIAL *RETAIL PRICE*. Todo lo que pasa de ahi, es precio de mercado, no tenemos nada que ver nosotros, ya te lo he explicado más veces...y es fácil de entender.

A ver como lo explico..no son productos pensados en que la Mint o el distribuidor gane dinero...sino productos pensados para que la gente pueda invertir en ellos y olvidarse de su peso en metal, inversión alternativa. La exclusividad garantiza la revalorización y es con eso con lo que tiene que jugar el cliente, y nunca nosotros. El negocio está en *no *engañar a los compradores, y por ello llevan 40 años con monedas cuyos precios JAMÁS han bajado.





Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Muy pocos particulares compran bullion para especular en el sentido peyorativo. Lo hacen como seguro financiero y está funcionando.



Si, seguro es, igual que comprar en Lamas Bolaño, compras en 1200, y si necesitas venderlo te van a dar 300, por tanto es un seguro financiero.
El oro igual, tu compras hoy a 1000 la onza, y si en dos horas necesitas venderla, te van a dar 930, por tanto, seguro es, pero de inversión....poco tiene.
Si funcionase como inversión vendería bullion a inversores, pero como es más inestable que zapatero un día de lluvía, no puedo asegurar que eso sea una inversión.



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Claro, el mercado hace que suba de precio y tome precios irreales que no se corresponden con el bien vendido. Tú lo has dicho. La razón es la edición limitada. No el producto en sí.



¿Un Goya tiene un precio irreal? Sólo es madera con lienzo y pintura.
¿quien determina el precio de las cosas?
Si tú tienes 1oz de plata y doscientos tios te quieren pagar 150 euros por ella, esa onza vale 150 y no 18 euros...¿o tú se la vas a vender a 18 porque 150 es su precio irreal?




Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Gracias por dejarlo tan claro. Hay 500.000 coleccionistas pero sólo producen 2500 monedas...curioso, curioso,...Si hiciesen lo mismo con las patatas lo llamaríamos especulación y manipulación del mercado ¿no? el Kg de patatas se pondría a precio de oro.



No.
Las patatas caducan.
Esto se llama inversión.
Tu compras una cosa en 40 euros. Hay 497500 personas que la quieren y ya no hay por 40 euros, tú decides si la vendes por 40, o por 60, al igual que esas personas deciden si comprar o no.
Ni tú eres la mint, ni tú eres distribuidor oficial.
Tú la has comprado bien por que te gustaba y pasas de venderla porque te importa una mierda lo que te den, te gusta y punto
O tú la has comprado con espectativas a inversión ya que sabes que sólo hay 2500 y piensas que en el futuro valdrá más. 
¿Inversor o especulador?
Cuando interesa: inversor
Cuando no interesa: especulador.


Pero en ambos casos, quien gana dinero, es el comprador.



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Explícanos eso que la "inversión en oro es irreal" (para la plata me imagino que será lo mismo) y las monedas-sellos que tu vendes no. No entiendo lo que dices.



Si tu inviertes en algo lo haces con el fin de buscar la revalorización y beneficio de ese algo.
Si compras oro mañana puede valer el doble de lo que has pagado hoy o la mitad, y con la plata lo mismo.
Por tanto no puedes decir "siempre que compre oro voy a ganar dinero" porque es totalmente irreal, y es asi como sucede.


Las "monedas-sellos" que sólo tu las quieres llamar NUNCA han bajado de su precio.
Por tanto si puedes decir "siempre que compre una moneda de tirada exclusiva voy a ganar dinero, o como poco, no perder"...por que hasta el día de hoy JAMAS ha pasado, y no pasará.
El coleccionismo lleva en este planeta más tiempo que la prostitución, por algo será.


Y vamos a dejar de "joder" el hilo de Lamas Bolaño que encima le damos publicidad en la búsqueda de google :XX:


Ya tienes mi email para que sigamos pegándonos como siempre :XX:


Tú lo miras todo teniendo en mente a los comerciantes usureros que siempre ha habido. No tienen nada que ver con los que somos la nueva generación, que ganamos nuestro modesto % y dejamos que nuestros compradores sean los que realmente ganen dinero con la venta a posteriori de las monedas que compran.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (19 Jun 2010)

Pero femstore ¿Cómo dices tantas barbaridades?

Que no tengas ni idea de finanzas, pase. Pero al menos no alardees de ignorancia. Las monedas-sellos que vendes no son líquidas. Dices cada barbaridad que da vergüenza ajena. Y lo peor es que te lo debes de creer.



femstore dijo:


> Si tu compras hoy, no puedes garantizar que el mes que viene valga un % más.



Tus monedas-sello tampoco. No te hagas pajas mentales.



femstore dijo:


> Veo que el error sigue de tu parte. Sigues sin entender esto. Si no consigo ciertas monedas es porque NO HAY en mercado. NO HACE FALTA ESPECULAR pues el mercado pone su propio precio.



Y un huevo. La escasez la creáis artificialmente. Si hay borregos que se tragan eso y compran, ese es vuestro negocio.




femstore dijo:


> Tú has definido liquidez y yo te he puesto lo que has definido con mi ejemplo. Quieres confundir al lector.



Estudia lo que he dicho y verás que te equivocas.



femstore dijo:


> Búscalos tu. Esa información la tienen mis inversores, que son los que me importan monster. A tí realmente te da igual si hay o deja de haber esas páginas, porque es un mercado que nunca querrás tocar. Entonces veo innecesario darte esa información. Puedes esperar a mi web nueva y ahi lo verás



Yo he puesto el link sobre compra-venta de oro. ¿Por qué no quieras dar la información? ¿No crees en el mercado abierto?

No. A mi no me da igual. Si veo que hay varios lugar en el mundo donde se negocian cantidades con spreads de compra-venta razonables, entonces podré cambiar de opinión.




femstore dijo:


> Yo no he hablado en ningun momento de "distribuidores con exclusividad".
> He hablado de distribuidores oficiales. Presimante si quiero entrar en Perth Mint es para acabar con lo que hace Lamas Bolaño, que eso sí es especulación, y como bien sabes, nada que ver con lo mio.
> El distribuidor tiene una función muy simple...expandir su producto. A mi me da igual que nadie me compre a mi, siempre y cuando el producto se conozca, la gente te busca.



Si que has hablado en anteriores posts de distribuidores en exclusividad. 



femstore dijo:


> Lo hay, mucho más que el del oro, y menos especulado. Tú compras una moneda y tú sabes lo que vale en el mercado, y sabes lo que valdrá en un futuro: más de lo que has pagado. Con el oro no.



Pregúntales a los de Afinsa y Forum Filatélico. Lo tuyo no es muy diferente.




femstore dijo:


> No puedes criticar el mercado en el que me muevo, por que lo desconoces.
> Los márgenes de las monedas, no los pongo yo, lo ponen los clientes. Yo compro una moneda cuando sale, y pongo mi % como tú en bullion. El resto es cosa de mercado y eso no está manipulado por nadie.



Ya te lo he explicado. El mero hecho de hacer una tirada corta en relación a la demanda distorsiona el mercado. Es evidente. Si hiciesen una tirada mayor, la moneda valdría menos. Luego la moneda no tiene valor intrínseco. 
El oro si que lo tiene pues nadie puede producir oro a voluntad. 




femstore dijo:


> Pues por que hablamos de EXCLUSIVIDAD. Una moneda con tirada de 999 piezas es más exclusiva que una tirada de 2500 piezas, y por tanto su REVALORIZACIÓN será mayor.
> Tanto si una moneda tiene tirada 10, como 500, como 20000, la mint y el distribuidor ganan lo mismo. NOSOTROS VENDEMOS A PRECIO INICIAL *RETAIL PRICE*. Todo lo que pasa de ahi, es precio de mercado, no tenemos nada que ver nosotros, ya te lo he explicado más veces...y es fácil de entender.



Mira, macho, tengo los huevos pelados de comprar "monedas exclusivas" a precio de metal. Lo sabes igual de bien que yo que lo de la revalorización primera es un espejismo propiciado por la tirada escasa y el mercado controlado.



femstore dijo:


> A ver como lo explico..no son productos pensados en que la Mint o el distribuidor gane dinero...sino productos pensados para que la gente pueda invertir en ellos y olvidarse de su peso en metal, inversión alternativa. La exclusividad garantiza la revalorización y es con eso con lo que tiene que jugar el cliente, y nunca nosotros. El negocio está en *no *engañar a los compradores, y por ello llevan 40 años con monedas cuyos precios JAMÁS han bajado.



¿40 años has dicho? Danos ejemplos si te atreves. Que haya alguna que se pague bien no lo dudo. Que la mayoría acaben valiendo lo que el metal sin duda también.



femstore dijo:


> Si, seguro es, igual que comprar en Lamas Bolaño, compras en 1200, y si necesitas venderlo te van a dar 300, por tanto es un seguro financiero.
> El oro igual, tu compras hoy a 1000 la onza, y si en dos horas necesitas venderla, te van a dar 930, por tanto, seguro es, pero de inversión....poco tiene.
> Si funcionase como inversión vendería bullion a inversores, pero como es más inestable que zapatero un día de lluvía, no puedo asegurar que eso sea una inversión.



A ver si entiendo...¿Nos estás diciendo que SIEMPRE te comprometes a pagar lo que costaron? ¿Con qué garantía?



femstore dijo:


> ¿Un Goya tiene un precio irreal? Sólo es madera con lienzo y pintura.
> ¿quien determina el precio de las cosas?



La historia. Tus monedas no son históricas. Son sellos modernos. Valor intrínseco cero. 




femstore dijo:


> Si tú tienes 1oz de plata y doscientos tios te quieren pagar 150 euros por ella, esa onza vale 150 y no 18 euros...¿o tú se la vas a vender a 18 porque 150 es su precio irreal?



La gente paga por la onza de plata entorno al precio del metal que es internacional y hay un mercado global. No hay fuertes disparidades en el precio entre un lugar y otro.




femstore dijo:


> No.
> Las patatas caducan.



Mala escusa.
Remplaza el ejemplo con cobre si quieres.



femstore dijo:


> Esto se llama inversión.
> Tu compras una cosa en 40 euros. Hay 497500 personas que la quieren y ya no hay por 40 euros, tú decides si la vendes por 40, o por 60, al igual que esas personas deciden si comprar o no.
> Ni tú eres la mint, ni tú eres distribuidor oficial.
> Tú la has comprado bien por que te gustaba y pasas de venderla porque te importa una mierda lo que te den, te gusta y punto
> ...



Ya lo has repetido mil veces. El "valor" está en la tirada escasa. Punto. Ese no es un valor intrínseco. Es un valor manipulado. Si después de vender la tirada de 900 monedas a precio de oro quisiesen acuñar más, a alguno se le quedaría la cara de tonto. Está clarísimo que es un mercado manipulado. No nos tomes el pelo. Si no lo ves es que no tienes ni idea de mercados.




femstore dijo:


> Si tu inviertes en algo lo haces con el fin de buscar la revalorización y beneficio de ese algo.
> Si compras oro mañana puede valer el doble de lo que has pagado hoy o la mitad, y con la plata lo mismo.
> Por tanto no puedes decir "siempre que compre oro voy a ganar dinero" porque es totalmente irreal, y es asi como sucede.



No te has enterado que la gente no compra oro y plata para "ganar dinero". Lo compra para no perderlo. Con tus monedas sellos a la larga los perdería.



femstore dijo:


> Las "monedas-sellos" que sólo tu las quieres llamar NUNCA han bajado de su precio.



Pero donde vienes a predicar el nuncabajismo!!

Como los pisos: NUNCA BAJAN ! ¿No te das cuenta en qué foro estás?




femstore dijo:


> Por tanto si puedes decir "siempre que compre una moneda de tirada exclusiva voy a ganar dinero, o como poco, no perder"...por que hasta el día de hoy JAMAS ha pasado, y no pasará.



Y un huevo. Además sabes perfectamente que eso no es cierto. El "invento" tuyo no es nuevo. 

Supongo que conoces la prestigiosa Frankin Mint. Producen joyas y monedas bastante más "exclusivas" de las que vendes. La calidad es acojonante. Los grabadores auténticos artistas. Bien...pues también sabrás que se pueden comprar colecciones enteras por el precio del metal. 



femstore dijo:


> El coleccionismo lleva en este planeta más tiempo que la prostitución, por algo será.



Eso no es cierto. 




femstore dijo:


> Y vamos a dejar de "joder" el hilo de Lamas Bolaño que encima le damos publicidad en la búsqueda de google :XX:
> 
> 
> Ya tienes mi email para que sigamos pegándonos como siempre :XX:
> ...



Si en lo que hagas tú personalmente no me meto. Critico ese mercado simplemente. Lo entiendo perfectamente como hobby. La gente se gasta el dinero en sus hobbies. Lo que no entiendo es porque quieres hacer creer que es un seguro cuando no lo es. El timo piramidal puede durar muchos años. Por tu juventud no te das cuenta, pero ya te la darás.

Por otra parte, los numismáticos clásicos comercian con moneda históirica que si tiene un valor histórico. A eso sí le encuentro un sentido.


----------



## femstore (19 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Si en lo que hagas tú personalmente no me meto. Critico ese mercado simplemente. Lo entiendo perfectamente como hobby. La gente se gasta el dinero en sus hobbies. Lo que no entiendo es porque quieres hacer creer que es un seguro cuando no lo es. El timo piramidal puede durar muchos años. Por tu juventud no te das cuenta, pero ya te la darás.



Todos sabemos lo que es un sistema piramidal, y gracias a Dios es facil ver que esto no lo es. Si lo fuera, yo no trabajaría en él.
Es un sistema circular, que por cierto, para quien sepa ingles, hay un documental de National Geographic donde se habla de todas estas monedas, y de la forma de invertir con ellas. Aunque lo he explicado 2350 veces, ahi también te explican por qué no es piramidal, y lo que le diferencia de timos piramidales. También te explican por qué es aconsejable invertir en productos exclusivos con buen mercado (no necesariamente monedas) y no en oro o en plata.

Y quien quiera link que se lo busque :XX: que yo tengo la misma validez y credibilidad que cualquier empresa de documentales. Si alguien necesita ver un documental para entender que lo que digo es como lo digo, mejor que ni se moleste en meterse en este tipo de productos .


Tampoco voy a dar más vueltas al asunto, que el hilo está para otra cosa, la gente se aburre de estas cosas. Ya tienen información para pensar cada uno lo que quiera :XX:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (19 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Todos sabemos lo que es un sistema piramidal, y gracias a Dios es facil ver que esto no lo es. Si lo fuera, yo no trabajaría en él.
> Es un sistema circular, que por cierto, para quien sepa ingles, hay un documental de National Geographic donde se habla de todas estas monedas, y de la forma de invertir con ellas. Aunque lo he explicado 2350 veces, ahi también te explican por qué no es piramidal, y lo que le diferencia de timos piramidales. También te explican por qué es aconsejable invertir en productos exclusivos con buen mercado (no necesariamente monedas) y no en oro o en plata.
> 
> Y quien quiera link que se lo busque :XX: que yo tengo la misma validez y credibilidad que cualquier empresa de documentales. Si alguien necesita ver un documental para entender que lo que digo es como lo digo, mejor que ni se moleste en meterse en este tipo de productos .
> ...



¿Estás de acuerdo que lo de Afinsa y Forum era un timo piramidal?

Dinos donde está la diferencia entre tu negocio y ese.

Porque lo de "invertir en productos exclusivos con buen mercado" también lo decían ellos.

¿Cual es la diferencia? Yo no la veo.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (19 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Todos sabemos lo que es un sistema piramidal, y gracias a Dios es facil ver que esto no lo es. Si lo fuera, yo no trabajaría en él.
> Es un sistema circular, que por cierto, para quien sepa ingles, hay un documental de National Geographic donde se habla de todas estas monedas, y de la forma de invertir con ellas. Aunque lo he explicado 2350 veces, ahi también te explican por qué no es piramidal, y lo que le diferencia de timos piramidales. También te explican por qué es aconsejable invertir en productos exclusivos con buen mercado (no necesariamente monedas) y no en oro o en plata.
> 
> Y quien quiera link que se lo busque :XX: que yo tengo la misma validez y credibilidad que cualquier empresa de documentales. Si alguien necesita ver un documental para entender que lo que digo es como lo digo, mejor que ni se moleste en meterse en este tipo de productos .
> ...



¿Cómo se llama el documental?


----------



## femstore (20 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Estás de acuerdo que lo de Afinsa y Forum era un timo piramidal?
> 
> Dinos donde está la diferencia entre tu negocio y ese.
> 
> ...



AFINSA vendió a sus clientes, 350 colecciones de billetes españoles completas. De sellos supongo que haría algo parecido, pero como nunca he trabajado el sello, no se muy bien como fue su historia.

Estas colecciones de billetes, nunca llegaban a manos de los clientes, ni se podían ver, es decir, la gente invertía en algo que no tenía ni veía (vaya inversores..).

Me pidieron (a mi y a todos los numismáticos que existían) que si les podía dar 100 series completas..en calidad Sin Circular..

yo me descojoné vivo, pues llevo toda mi vida coleccionando, y hay billetes que sólo he visto 1-2 ejemplares (que por cierto tengo yo  )..por no decir más de 20 modelos que jamás he visto en esa calidad.

AFINSA hacía invertir a sus clientes en cosas que no tenían ni ellos mismos ya que no existían.

Luego pasaron a ser DOOCOLLECT
Y ahora están con otro nombre que no quiero decir...pero vamos, es evidente para los que se muevan un poco por el mundillo.

Si esas personas hubieran tenido esas colecciones en sus manos, desde luego habrían ganado millones, pues el billete español se revalorizó en menos de 10 años un 850%. 

Si AFINSA lo hubiera hecho todo bien, aun funcionaría y la gente ganaría mucho dinero gracias a ellos.
Pero cuando vendes cosas que no tienes...das comisiones por cada cliente que traigas...no entregas mercancía a tus clientes...la cosa no pinta bien...y desde luego, eso nada tiene que ver conmigo, ni con la forma de trabajar.


----------



## femstore (20 Jun 2010)

perlenbacher dijo:


> ¿Cómo se llama el documental?



Modern numismatics

Es un reportaje dentro de la serie que sacaron en octubre de 2007 dentro de los libros "Growing Fuel: The wrong way, the right way".

Hacen referencia a verios tipos de inversiones, y explican por que son viables y por qué no...además de un dossier donde te asesoran dónde invertir, poniendo entre las 10 mejores opciones la numismática moderna de tiradas limitadas.





​


----------



## Monsterspeculator (20 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> AFINSA vendió a sus clientes, 350 colecciones de billetes españoles completas. De sellos supongo que haría algo parecido, pero como nunca he trabajado el sello, no se muy bien como fue su historia.
> 
> Estas colecciones de billetes, nunca llegaban a manos de los clientes, ni se podían ver, es decir, la gente invertía en algo que no tenía ni veía (vaya inversores..).
> 
> ...



¿Puedes dar un link a la información que das diciendo que no tenían lo que vendían? A mi me han contado otra cosa....Me han contado que vendían colecciones completas a un valor que no era.


----------



## femstore (20 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Puedes dar un link a la información que das diciendo que no tenían lo que vendían? A mi me han contado otra cosa....Me han contado que vendían colecciones completas a un valor que no era.



¿Sellos o billetes?
(billetes no existen colecciones completas Sin Circular)

Hombre...en sellos no sé lo que harían, yo lo que he oido respecto a sellos es que vendían colecciones normales, nada de exclusivas, es decir, de las que salen todos los años en correos, a 4 veces el precio de venta en cualquier oficina de correos. Tampoco lo se muy bien pues no he trabajado nunca el sello, ni me he interesado por ellos.

En billetes no se si habrá algún link o algún sitio de referencia (nunca me he planteado buscarlo), pero cualquier notafílico te afirmará esto que digo, no fue tan difundido como los sellos, pero te aseguro que los afectados te podrán contar alegremente sus experiencias.

Concretamente a un comerciante de Valencia le encargaron 100 series de la monarquía (billetes). El hombre las consiguió...y aún está esperando que se las paguen....todo lo que respecta anterior al periodo de Juan Carlos..es practicamente imposible encontrar en estado S/C, hay demasiadas piezas imposibles como para vender las colecciones que vendieron.

Y por cierto, ahora que estamos en el hilo adecuado....el amigo Lamas Bolaño también ha tenido problemas notafílicos.

Hace como 2 años lanzó unos folletos con unos billetes a unos precios de risa...con mala intención seguro...por ejemplo, mostraba en la foto un billete de 100 pts de Romero de Torres, sin letra de serie y con numeración 00000016, al precio de 40 euros.

Cuando lo comprabas recibías un billete de Romero de Torres normal y usado, y decían que la foto la pusieron al azar y que no era mal intencionado, pero que no devolvían el dinero.

Y Así con todos y cada uno de los billetes del folleto..que casualidad que el azar destinara fotos de billetes que superaban los 500 euros en todos los casos a esos folletos que dieron mucho de que hablar...
Vamos, el viejo truco de vender artículos con fotos que no corresponden con lo que recibes.

(100 pts de Romero de Torres con esa numeración en estado SC vale unos 2000 euros)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (20 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> ¿Sellos o billetes?
> (billetes no existen colecciones completas Sin Circular)
> 
> Hombre...en sellos no sé lo que harían, yo lo que he oido respecto a sellos es que vendían colecciones normales, nada de exclusivas, es decir, de las que salen todos los años en correos, a 4 veces el precio de venta en cualquier oficina de correos. Tampoco lo se muy bien pues no he trabajado nunca el sello, ni me he interesado por ellos.
> ...



Con el que hablé es filatélico y me hablaba de sellos. Conoce perfectamente el caso. Sobre billetes tú debes saberlo mejor.


----------



## eldemoniorojo (20 Jun 2010)

No se lo tome a mal Monsterspeculator, pero cuando usted apareció en este tema que abrí, le temí, porque al final se iba a hablar de todo menos de bolaño.

Por favor, yo quería aquí tratar este tema, ¿lo comprende? Le ruego trate otos asuntos ajenos en otros temas, e igualmente se lo pido, no me replique, no quiero polémicas. Yo le doy la razón y lo que dice es todo muy interesante, pero hablemos del asunto exclusivo del que se trata aquí. Gracias


----------



## Monsterspeculator (20 Jun 2010)

eldemoniorojo dijo:


> No se lo tome a mal Monsterspeculator, pero cuando usted apareció en este tema que abrí, le temí, porque al final se iba a hablar de todo menos de bolaño.
> 
> Por favor, yo quería aquí tratar este tema, ¿lo comprende? Le ruego trate otos asuntos ajenos en otros temas, e igualmente se lo pido, no me replique, no quiero polémicas. Yo le doy la razón y lo que dice es todo muy interesante, pero hablemos del asunto exclusivo del que se trata aquí. Gracias



Quien se salió del tema fue femstore:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-compradas-en-lamas-bolano-2.html#post2942367

Revise los mensajes. 

Por cierto. ¿Hay algo más que añadir a lo dicho sobre Lamas Bolaño?

Saludos


----------



## amenhotep (21 Jun 2010)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> En 1998 sí existía ya un Internet al alcance todos en España.



No sólo existia Internet sino start ups españolas como revistadebolsa.com y sus foros que asesoraban economicamente.
¡Que tiempos aquellos!:rolleye:


----------

